# QA course total



## محمد حسن نصر (29 مايو 2008)

QA course total
ان شاء الله يعجبكم


----------



## صناعي1 (31 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداك أخي محمد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إنجينيرو (31 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_eslam (31 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يابش مهندس


----------



## محمد حسن نصر (11 يونيو 2008)

Quality control 

Quality control is a process employed to ensure a certain level of quality in a service. It may include whatever actions a business deems necessary to provide for the control and verification of certain characteristics of a product or service. The basic goal of quality control is to ensure that the services, or processes provided meet specific requirements and are dependable, satisfactory, and fiscally sound.
Essentially, quality control involves the examination of a product, service, or process for certain minimum levels of quality. The goal of a quality control team is to identify services that do not meet a Hospital’s specified standards of quality. If a problem is identified, the job of a quality control team or professional may involve stopping production temporarily. Depending on the particular service or product, as well as the type of problem identified, production or implementation may not cease entirely.
Usually, it is not the job of a quality control team or professional to correct quality issues. Typically, other individuals are involved in the process of discovering the cause of quality issues and fixing them. Once such problems are overcome, the service, or process continues implementation as usual. 
Quality control can cover not just services, and processes, but also people. Employees are an important part of any hospital. If a company has employees that don’t have adequate skills or training, have trouble understanding directions, or are misinformed, quality may be severely diminished. When quality control is considered in terms of human beings, it concerns correctable issues. However, it should not be confused with human resource issues.
Often, quality control is confused with quality assurance. Though the two are very similar, there are some basic differences. Quality control is concerned with the product/service, while quality assurance is process–oriented.
Even with such a clear-cut difference defined, identifying the differences between the two can be hard. Basically, quality control involves evaluating an activity, process, or service. By contrast, quality assurance is designed to make sure processes are sufficient to meet objectives. Simply put, quality assurance ensures a service is manufactured, implemented, created, or produced in the right way; while quality control evaluates whether or not the end result is satisfactory.


----------



## سامح سليم التترى (13 يونيو 2008)

الجودة : هى ان تفعل الشئ الصحيح , بطريقة صحيحة ومتميزة , من أول مرة , وكل مرة , طبقا لمعايير ومواصفات محددة , وفى الوقت المناسب , وبتحسين مستمر , ليس فقط ارضاء للعميل , ولكن بطريقة تفوق توقعاته .
نقلا من كتاب : مهارات ادارة المشروعات الصغيرة للدكتور / محمد هيكل
وبالطبع الف شكر على الملف القيم .. جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## sallam1998 (14 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## starmoooon (14 يونيو 2008)

thank u ya very much


----------



## ymselim (21 يونيو 2008)

سلمت يداك أخي محمد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (25 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------

